# New P360 Upgrade Redux 501?????



## manicd (Jan 30, 2003)

I turned on my 501s and 510 had notice of a new free upgrade. So, I checked the Dish website, no upgrade posted.


I went ahead (maybe like a fool?) and accepted the upgrade on one of my 501s. It still has the upgrade P360 which I had recieved earlier on all my recievers (2 501s, 1 510)

I checked on the other 501, 510 that I didn't accept it it was already P360.


Everything still worked like it should. Called Dish tech support and was told to accept on my other 501. I watched this one and it is not a regular full fledged download. It went out searching for information and then searched for staellite and came back to the normal screen. At no time did it do an actual software upgrade like when you get the message to stay away 500 feet from your reciever and not breath while it is being programmed 

I then asked to talk to advanced tech support and was told that they were issued a memo today to tell people to put their recievers in standy mode for some particular problem with the 501, 508 and 510. She said one of the big problems they have is reciever software being out of date.

But it looks like if you get the message, you have to accept to make it go away.

So, if anyone can clarify what is going on, please do. I for one would like to know exactly what was going on with this.


----------



## cj9788 (May 14, 2003)

Same thing on my 508 this morning. I accepted the upgrade it started the download then the receiver shut it self off right in the middle of the down load screen then turned on again and gave me the search for sat screen. So far no troubles and still with P360.


----------



## cdoyle (Feb 3, 2005)

Yep, I was just going to post this too.

Maybe it's 3.60a?

i hope they have fixed some of the problems, that the last few updates have caused.


----------



## rthomp03 (Sep 29, 2005)

Ditto here. :sure:


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

E* doesn't do updates that way ... too hard to track.
If there is an update the number changes.


----------

